# Vapowire 26g Kanthal A1



## Andre (25/10/15)

Any vendors have stock of this or restocking soon please?


----------



## Frostbite (25/10/15)

We have Vapor Tech 26g ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (25/10/15)

Frostbite said:


> We have Vapor Tech 26g ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for the response. Your Galaxy not available in 12 mg?


----------



## Frostbite (25/10/15)

Not off the bat but can mix a special order for you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (25/10/15)

Frostbite said:


> Not off the bat but can mix a special order for you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, shall PM.


----------



## KieranD (25/10/15)

@Andre Vapowire is sending us a massive shipment end of next week  
We will be getting in the following gauges: 
22, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (25/10/15)

KieranD said:


> @Andre Vapowire is sending us a massive shipment end of next week
> We will be getting in the following gauges:
> 22, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30


Awesome, thanks. Great about the 27g.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (25/10/15)

We have 26 Kanthal A1

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (25/10/15)

@KieranD 
Am keen for that vapowire shipment
Dibs on 27g and 29g 
Jist need to figure out what else to order

Reactions: Like 1


----------

